# big bellies



## fatluvinguy (Aug 28, 2012)

i haven't posted on the forums in a while, but i'm curious about one thing. in the last few years the low riding jeans have become quite popular with women and i'm certainly a fan. what amazes me is how many larger girls wear them, showing off their big bellies. i've seen some pretty impressive bellies bouncing and jiggling since they usual wear tight t-shirts or blouses almost as if to show off their fat. in our culture where women are made fun of and shamed for being fat, is this a statement that they are proud to be fat and show it off. i've got to say as a big belly lover i really appreciate this trend. only wish it happened when i was a young guy.


----------



## Webmaster (Aug 29, 2012)

I noticed that, too. And I also wondered about the apparent dichotomy between many women so concerned about being or looking fat, and yet going with fashions that emphasize bellies, hips, etc.

Perhaps it's a bit like society being so very concerned about data security while, at the same time, sharing their entire personal life on social sites and everywhere else.


----------



## musicman (Sep 5, 2012)

That's an interesting question, from the viewpoint of conflicting societal messages. I can think of at least two possible explanations:

1. We're winning!  I mean, the idea of fat acceptance is winning the hearts and minds of more young people, and they are rejecting the self-hate and body-shame that society preaches to them. 

2. Or, perhaps the part of the consumer machine that wants them to buy the latest clothing styles is temporarily winning out over the part that wants them to be ashamed of their bodies and dress like old ladies.

In any event, I think it's great! Enjoy it while it lasts...


----------



## runningsoft (Sep 6, 2012)

What a great thread. 
I work in Manhattan and on my walks home from the office, have noticed the very same trend. 

I find it both enjoyable and intriguing as NYC is supposed to be all about body image and starving yourself, blah, blah. 

For the ones that I see, they look vibrant, confident and self-assured, even with a bit of skin showing. 

An additional point to ponder, is that we as a society continue to place greater demands on ourselves, but don't always find the time to take care of ourselves. 

As a result, it may be possible that some of these women who notices changes in their body simply go "meh" and carry on being who they are and caring less about what society tells them to be / how to look.


----------



## fat hiker (Sep 6, 2012)

musicman said:


> That's an interesting question, from the viewpoint of conflicting societal messages. I can think of at least two possible explanations:
> 
> 1. We're winning!  I mean, the idea of fat acceptance is winning the hearts and minds of more young people, and they are rejecting the self-hate and body-shame that society preaches to them.
> 
> ...



Or perhaps many of them have partners who appreciate their larger sizes - I see a fair number of bigger girls in belly-revealing clothes on the bus who are travelling with guys/gals who obviously appreciate them...


----------



## fatluvinguy (Sep 7, 2012)

there's probably something to what you say fat hiker. i've noticed these lovely gals are accompanied by boyfriends about half the time, especially the bigger girls. i think the comments are all very interesting and offer some answers. it's good to know i'm not the only one who finds this fascinating on a couple of levels.


----------



## Tad (Sep 10, 2012)

musicman said:


> That's an interesting question, from the viewpoint of conflicting societal messages. I can think of at least two possible explanations:
> 
> 1. We're winning!  I mean, the idea of fat acceptance is winning the hearts and minds of more young people, and they are rejecting the self-hate and body-shame that society preaches to them.
> 
> ...



With regards to point 1, another variant on that may be that when they compare themselves to a lot of the people around them, they don't feel all that fat. "Well, I've got a bit of a tummy, but I'm not fat like x, y, and z." Which isn't quite what size acceptance is aiming for, but it may incrementally raise what is considered within the pale. (and don't forget that standing up straight, holding things in, in front of the mirror in the morning, they may show a lot less belly that when actually out and about and not thinking about it).

With regards to 2) I think that is probably part of it too--and also don't forget that a lot of people don't actually have a very good idea of what they look like and what works on them, so they tend to copy the looks of other people, and see themselves as looking like those people when they do so.


----------



## JASmith (Sep 10, 2012)

I too, have seen this trend. I can't quite wrap my head around it, given the out and out misery that society lays on those that don't fit into the "accepted" norms. I'm certainly not complaining, but I just can't figure it out.


----------



## Azrael (Sep 13, 2012)

Ehhh, I'd have to say it's less to do with people liking that their fat and more to do with fashion trends.

Low riding jeans are in so the fashion is worn by plenty of girls regardless of size.

I'd also wager it's more a case that chubby is seen as "acceptable fat" and so you're bound to see chubby women with that type of fashion because they're not being told that they should feel ashamed of themselves for such things (because they're still acceptable).

Just some musings...


----------



## BriannaBombshell (Sep 13, 2012)

JASmith said:


> I too, have seen this trend. I can't quite wrap my head around it, given the out and out misery that society lays on those that don't fit into the "accepted" norms. I'm certainly not complaining, but I just can't figure it out.



Well then why don't I have a partner? :blink:

I seem to find very unavailable, or the "I'm uninterested in relationship" type of men. Maybe I have a serious personality flaw? Is Happiness a flaw?!?!?!


----------



## JASmith (Sep 13, 2012)

BriannaBombshell said:


> Well then why don't I have a partner? :blink:
> 
> I seem to find very unavailable, or the "I'm uninterested in relationship" type of men. Maybe I have a serious personality flaw? Is Happiness a flaw?!?!?!



I don't have an answer for you, Brianna, I'm sorry. Wish that I did.


----------



## fatluvinguy (Sep 16, 2012)

BriannaBombshell said:


> Well then why don't I have a partner? :blink:
> 
> I seem to find very unavailable, or the "I'm uninterested in relationship" type of men. Maybe I have a serious personality flaw? Is Happiness a flaw?!?!?!



that is a difficult question to answer Brianna, simply because we don't know you. the only thought i could offer would be to ask yourself why your always finding these type of men. perhaps for some reason, that even you do not understand you are drawn to these men, creating an endless cycle of disappointment. that's my attempt at playing shrink. best of luck to you Brianna. i'm sure some day you will find a wonderful partner.


----------



## fatluvinguy (Sep 16, 2012)

Azrael said:


> Ehhh, I'd have to say it's less to do with people liking that their fat and more to do with fashion trends.
> 
> Low riding jeans are in so the fashion is worn by plenty of girls regardless of size.
> 
> ...



to the last part of your comment, i can't speak for the rest of the country but here in wisconsin i've seen some pretty big women letting their bellies hang out. they definately are beyond the definition of chubby in my book.


----------



## BigFA (Sep 17, 2012)

Here in Chicago, the home of Eli's Cheesecake, deep dish pizza, and the headquarters for McDonald's, chubby and fat women flaunting their bodies are everywhere. I absolutely love it and bemoan the fact that Winter will soon be here and I will have to wait until Spring to enjoy the beauty of the bountiful, overflowing female belly. 

I do think it is much more acceptable for women of all sizes to wear the latest fashions and while we always hear the endless promotion of weight loss products and the need to slim down, adults in the US are fatter then ever, so I believe it is much more acceptable to flaunt your body no matter what your size. And younger women are definitely not going to dress any different than their peers, not matter what they weigh. And I concur with others in that I see so many beautiful fat women with boyfriends who are obviously not ashamed at all that their girlfriends or wives are showing off all their beautiful weight. A very positive trend indeed.


----------



## samuraiscott (Sep 19, 2012)

fatluvinguy said:


> i haven't posted on the forums in a while, but i'm curious about one thing. in the last few years the low riding jeans have become quite popular with women and i'm certainly a fan. what amazes me is how many larger girls wear them, showing off their big bellies. i've seen some pretty impressive bellies bouncing and jiggling since they usual wear tight t-shirts or blouses almost as if to show off their fat. in our culture where women are made fun of and shamed for being fat, is this a statement that they are proud to be fat and show it off. i've got to say as a big belly lover i really appreciate this trend. only wish it happened when i was a young guy.



I think it can be hot too.


----------



## KittyKitten (Sep 29, 2012)

I think society has accepted large breasts and now rounded hips and a big ass, but not the belly. Not yet, with so many new medical studies showing the benefits of the pear shape and hour glass figures (ideal waist to hip ratios) and the negative health effects of having a larger belly than hips ratio. Many woman are obsessed with having the booty, the boobs, but having a flat or at least a smaller stomach. I know I'm not very fond of my belly and I wish it was flatter, just a bit smaller. Mother constantly lets me know it too. I'm slowly learning to love my belly. But thanks to those darn photoshopped pictures of 'thick' women, many men have a warped ideal of a perfect full figure. On the other hand, I do see more young women flaunting their thicker bodies with more form fitting jeans.


----------



## Webmaster (Oct 4, 2012)

KittyKitten said:


> I think society has accepted large breasts and now rounded hips and a big ass, but not the belly...



Strange, that. Sometimes I wonder why bellies are downright glorified in pregnancy, but at no other time. There's something a bit strange about that.


----------



## Calisthenics (Oct 7, 2012)

Quite a few girls at the office are on the large side and let it 'hang out' when they're working.

I have zero problems with this


----------



## Webmaster (Oct 8, 2012)

Calisthenics said:


> Quite a few girls at the office are on the large side and let it 'hang out' when they're working.
> 
> I have zero problems with this



It could be a bit distracting, though.


----------



## agouderia (Oct 10, 2012)

Webmaster said:


> Strange, that. Sometimes I wonder why bellies are downright glorified in pregnancy, but at no other time. There's something a bit strange about that.



No - there's nothing strange about that. It's actually anthropologically very easy to explain.

The sign stimulus of a belly on a woman means 
a) = pregant or 
b) older, in menopause 
and both are plain bio-language for 'Keep off, unavailable for mating' to the prowling males wanting to spread their genes. 

Big breasts and butt on a woman in contrast are the signal for high fertility, both genetically as well as through the ample supply of food.

Today's beauty standards have simply perverted these old biologically ingrained perceptions, by demanding big boobs on a clearly undernourished body, mixing the signs and being physically almost unattainble by natural means.
If you look at classical sculpture, its goddesses show the natural combination of the fertility symbols: boobs + ass + no belly, but notable tummy padding. 

With men it's different - on them a belly simply means - good provider of sufficient nourishment, useful as heater on cold nights.


----------



## JASmith (Oct 10, 2012)

agouderia said:


> No - there's nothing strange about that. It's actually anthropologically very easy to explain.
> 
> The sign stimulus of a belly on a woman means
> a) = pregant or
> ...



Great post, this!


----------



## Azrael (Oct 10, 2012)

agouderia said:


> No - there's nothing strange about that. It's actually anthropologically very easy to explain.
> 
> The sign stimulus of a belly on a woman means
> a) = pregant or
> ...



There's a minor issue (actually more than a minor issue) with that though and one of these is the commonality of such things like pregnancy fetishes and such.

Arguably not only does a big belly might mean menopause or pregnant but it might also mean good provider (as you rightly pointed out).

In areas in which large quantities of food are quite rare fat is perceived as sexy thus there are more tribal societies where fat women are attractive.

Also, you realize that a pregnant belly can mean fertility as well, right? And while it might say, "Keep hands off" it might also mean "she's fertile" thus the (arguable) commonality of things like preggo fetishes.

And technically, it's more difficult for women to breastfeed when they have bigger breasts so the biological argument on big breast=fertility is pretty bunk.

Ultimately, a society is attracted to rarity as opposed to the commons.
When food is common, what is the social standard for attractiveness? Thin because in a society which food is quite common it has other connotations than in a society where food is scarce.

Honestly, I have a really distaste for people attempting to make a biological argument for physical attractiveness because it can be quite bunk in some cases.

I would argue sexual attraction is based predominately on social conditions not biology.

That which is common is banal, that which is rare is desirable.
In a land of the plenty the thin is in, in the land of scarcity large is in charge.


----------



## bostonbbwluv (Oct 12, 2012)

From my experience as a lifelong FA, the female belly is perhaps the most controversial and difficult body part that a woman struggles with in terms of how she perceives herself and how she feels about how others view her. The horizon of issues that both the fat girl and FA potentially have to deal with is infinite. Just a few of the issues are: Having even a fat ass, or thick thighs, or wide hips with little to no belly is seen as socially acceptable to most people--as long as the belly is barely there or barely noticeable a girl can get away with saying "I'm not fat" but as soon as she grows a pot and and some rolls, the game is over as far as saying she's not fat because having fat around the middle is the one taboo area to gain if you are a girl and no other body part defines whether a woman is deemed "fat" by society than her belly--with a permanent double chin is a runner up. The reality for most girls who have a fat belly is that it's not going to go away ever, but so many fight it and try to diet and make themselves miserable in the process. I have dated bbw where it took me months to get them to feel comfortable to the point where they would let me touch their belly all the way to one small ssbbw who would never take her shirt off--ever. It's very refreshing and delightful to go to the mall on a busy Friday night or Saturday where I see scores of women who must feel comfortable with their bellies because they are bare and bouncing around as they spill out from the bottom of their tight shirts. It may be a sign that women are beginning to see their bellies as an asset rather than a liability. My observation is that many younger women no longer feel ashamed if they are a size 16, 18, 20, or bigger and are sporting a pronounced pot and from the way they flaunt it appears that they are also enjoying a healthy mindset as far as their body image goes.


----------



## fat hiker (Oct 12, 2012)

Azrael said:


> And technically, it's more difficult for women to breastfeed when they have bigger breasts so the biological argument on big breast=fertility is pretty bunk.



This intrigues me. My wife, like many women, say her breasts grow from B to C to D through pregnancies - and for her, breastfeeding got easier, not harder. A number of her friends found breastfeeding easier with the later births too. Is it when the breasts get really big that breastfeeding gets harder?

I'm just curious.


----------



## Tad (Oct 12, 2012)

At a guess, if breasts have gotten bigger from bulking up the milk ducts, things should be easier. If you add a lot of fat....I have no idea, but I could imagine that it could make things somewhat harder, with more more padding around the 'business' part of things?


----------



## agouderia (Oct 14, 2012)

Azrael said:


> Honestly, I have a really distaste for people attempting to make a biological argument for physical attractiveness because it can be quite bunk in some cases.
> 
> I would argue sexual attraction is based predominately on social conditions not biology.
> 
> ...



We can definitely agree on this - I as a woman naturally find all biologistic arguments heinous because they're always very quickly abused to justify any type of discrimination of women.

That's why in my OP I mapped out a few anthropological constants which explain the - not exclusive, but trans-culturally and -historically - prevalent definition of a female belly as unattractive.
I personally do not believe in or approve of these findings, but I do find it important to differentiate between opinions and facts for which you can find an abundance of scientific evidence.

Anthropology is the science which studies human evolution based on the interaction of social, culture, geographic and biologic factors.

You're right in your observation that societies tend to revere and sometimes fetishize what is rare and difficult to attain - like being thin in a land of plenty versus abundance when nutrition is scarce.

With pregnancy and the pregnant belly it's different: The signal of the pregnant belly is not so much fertility - the womb is occupied, so not available for mating - but more an appeal to the protective instincts in a society to protect it's coming off-spring, thus ensuring it's continued existence. 

If you look at fashion history - as an element of cultural anthropology - you will notice that in almost all times and cultures the dominant norm is covering and camouflaging the pregnant belly as an important element of preserving a woman's modesty.

The pregnant belly form is only emphasized and high-lighted in fashion in times when birth-rates are low and a population struggled for survival.

That applies to women's dress style of the late Middle Ages (14th/15th century) where the dress was draped over a large cushion over a woman's belly, making her look pregnant, in combination with a wide square neckling with pushed up breasts, also emphasizing them.
Why then? The 'Black Death' - a pandemic of Bubonic plague - cost Europe and the Mediterranean between 30-60% of it's population. So more pregnancies, more fertility was desired to re-establish the necessary population.

And it's no wonder that in most recent years the flaunting of baby bumps has become a fashion again - after all, birth rates in the Western world are lower than desired.


----------



## happyfatlover (Oct 20, 2012)

Great thread about the potentially biggest asset of a fat woman's body: Her belly. I consider myself as a belly lover and my beauty ideal is this: A fat woman of about 280-300 pounds and 5 ft. 50. Fat everywhere, legs,butt, arms and most importantly, a large belly and relatively small breasts. I don't like huge bellies carried by thin legs compared to the belly. On the other hand, I don't prefer very fat legs and a small bel either. But anyway, that's just me, and everybody has different tastes and genes.

My wife's body is exactly of these proportions and I let her know that I adore her. The body of a fat woman is always a bit different, 10 pounds more or less mean little. Different positions combined with gravity change the experience all the time, the visual one. as well as the sensua one. Isn't that something to be grateful for?


----------



## roundher (Jan 17, 2013)

I'm pretty fond of bellies and rolls .. and particularly the apple shape. It wets my whistle, but all women are beautiful in their own unique ways. A natural body is quite appealing in any form.


----------



## ClashCityRocker (Jan 17, 2013)

roundher said:


> I'm pretty fond of bellies and rolls .. and particularly the apple shape. It wets my whistle, but all women are beautiful in their own unique ways. A natural body is quite appealing in any form.



truth. i LOVE big bellies of all shapes, although ive known skinny girls whose stomachs were also sexy as hell. confidence in your natural frame is the sexiest thing ever. that and an enormous, round belly.


----------



## roundher (Jan 17, 2013)

ClashCityRocker said:


> truth. i LOVE big bellies of all shapes, although ive known skinny girls whose stomachs were also sexy as hell. confidence in your natural frame is the sexiest thing ever. that and an enormous, round belly.



Amen ... confidence is key. Here's to the day when all bellies can be exposed proudly, without excuse, without shame.


----------



## mzfluff (Jan 26, 2013)

i love to show my fat black jelly belly


----------



## ClashCityRocker (Jan 27, 2013)

mzfluff said:


> i love to show my fat black jelly belly



that's the spirit! if only more women had such a mindset regarding their own beauty..


----------



## Stuffingkit (Jan 28, 2013)

I love showing off my belly with lowrise jeans, its so hot! It's also freeing, letting my big belly hang!


----------



## mro723chicago (Apr 1, 2013)

happyfatlover said:


> Great thread about the potentially biggest asset of a fat woman's body: Her belly. I consider myself as a belly lover and my beauty ideal is this: A fat woman of about 280-300 pounds and 5 ft. 50. Fat everywhere, legs,butt, arms and most importantly, a large belly and relatively small breasts. I don't like huge bellies carried by thin legs compared to the belly. On the other hand, I don't prefer very fat legs and a small bel either. But anyway, that's just me, and everybody has different tastes and genes.
> 
> My wife's body is exactly of these proportions and I let her know that I adore her. The body of a fat woman is always a bit different, 10 pounds more or less mean little. Different positions combined with gravity change the experience all the time, the visual one. as well as the sensua one. Isn't that something to be grateful for?



I have been a FA my entire life. 

My girlfriend of several years is a Petite BBW with 42DD breasts.

She is 5 feet tall and very flexible with a current weight of 220. Her round and full body is supported by thin legs and to me her body is perfect.

We share many primal sexual urges and fantasies which incorporate the fullness of her breasts and belly.

She has two children from previous relationships. Neither of us desire additional children, but have conversations about her belly growing which excites me.

We all have our own unique personal desires.

Communicating is key to


----------



## s13 (Mar 8, 2014)

I like how a very big belly can be tucked into clothes a little, I love watching a belly spill out as a big woman undresses. I love when a supersize belly gets in the way too and all the little marks and creases


----------



## devinprater (May 11, 2014)

I've always liked big bellies, ever since I was 11 or so. I'd always walk with a big girl, and because of my visual imapirement I could hold onto her arm as I walked. I'd feel her body bounce up and down as she walked, and I'd love it! It has been around 3 or 4 years since I announced my love of big girls, then chubby girls, and around a year ago, straight up fat girls.


----------



## ToniTails (Jun 15, 2014)

the advent of the internet and social media- things like this forum have made the tiny little world of the lone fat girl into a wide world of support- and it shows!


----------



## Heidi (Jun 16, 2014)

bostonbbwluv said:


> From my experience as a lifelong FA, the female belly is perhaps the most controversial and difficult body part that a woman struggles with in terms of how she perceives herself and how she feels about how others view her. The horizon of issues that both the fat girl and FA potentially have to deal with is infinite. Just a few of the issues are: Having even a fat ass, or thick thighs, or wide hips with little to no belly is seen as socially acceptable to most people--as long as the belly is barely there or barely noticeable a girl can get away with saying "I'm not fat" but as soon as she grows a pot and and some rolls, the game is over as far as saying she's not fat because having fat around the middle is the one taboo area to gain if you are a girl and no other body part defines whether a woman is deemed "fat" by society than her belly--with a permanent double chin is a runner up. The reality for most girls who have a fat belly is that it's not going to go away ever, but so many fight it and try to diet and make themselves miserable in the process. I have dated bbw where it took me months to get them to feel comfortable to the point where they would let me touch their belly all the way to one small ssbbw who would never take her shirt off--ever. It's very refreshing and delightful to go to the mall on a busy Friday night or Saturday where I see scores of women who must feel comfortable with their bellies because they are bare and bouncing around as they spill out from the bottom of their tight shirts. It may be a sign that women are beginning to see their bellies as an asset rather than a liability. My observation is that many younger women no longer feel ashamed if they are a size 16, 18, 20, or bigger and are sporting a pronounced pot and from the way they flaunt it appears that they are also enjoying a healthy mindset as far as their body image goes.



I definitely know what you're talking about here. I hated my stomach from a young age, to the point that in my late teens I even scored abusive comments into it with a knife (thankfully the scars have disappeared completely). When I first started dating my current partner (over 13 years ago), I wouldn't let him touch my stomach. He could touch me anywhere else, but I kept my shirt on and my stomach was taboo. He didn't let that last very long before insisting that he wasn't going to randomly stop liking me just because he touched it, and it's been one of his favourite bits of me ever since.

I think a lot of the apparent lack of attention to fat spilling out of clothing is simply a lack of attention. Lots of people apparently don't stand in front of their mirrors checking their body from all angles before deciding whether or not an outfit is suitable. They just buy some clothes that they think look good in a magazine or whatever and then put them on without looking at themselves first. Love-handles, a bit of a belly overhang, etc. just go unnoticed unless anyone points it out.


----------



## choudhury (Jun 18, 2014)

It's an interesting question whether fat is more accepted, or whether BBWs are more self-accepting, than used to be the case. 

On the one hand, you've got social media spreading awareness and you've got a general culture of tolerance and self-affirmation that has benefitted many marginalized groups (e.g., the LGBT community). Increasing cultural diversity may also play a role. Cultures that, unlike Anglo-American ones, traditionally do not place enormous emphasis upon individual self-mastery also tend to be much more tolerant of diverse body types. 

On the other, you've got ever-tightening mass media beauty standards and obsession over health that translates into general hysteria over obesity (which, apparently, is an "epidemic," like the Bubonic Plague).

I also think you can't under-estimate the possibility of sheer cluelessness among the young ladies whose bellies are protruding. They honestly may not realize the extent of it.


----------



## ToniTails (Jun 19, 2014)

wait? what? you say my tummy's showing? i didn't notice!!!  

View attachment CCCCC.jpg


----------



## Tad (Jun 19, 2014)

Heidi said:


> I think a lot of the apparent lack of attention to fat spilling out of clothing is simply a lack of attention. Lots of people apparently don't stand in front of their mirrors checking their body from all angles before deciding whether or not an outfit is suitable. They just buy some clothes that they think look good in a magazine or whatever and then put them on without looking at themselves first. Love-handles, a bit of a belly overhang, etc. just go unnoticed unless anyone points it out.



Or it all looks fine when first put on and you stand in front of the mirror, standing straight, gut maybe pulled in a bit. Then you start moving, you sit down, you walk, you slouch a bit, you forget to hold in your gut.....the look can completely change, especially in the case of tops that only just met the waistband.


----------



## AppreSheAte (Jun 20, 2014)

ToniTails said:


> wait? what? you say my tummy's showing? i didn't notice!!!


Yeah!!! Let it peek out any time!!!


----------



## Heidi (Jun 23, 2014)

Tad said:


> Or it all looks fine when first put on and you stand in front of the mirror, standing straight, gut maybe pulled in a bit. Then you start moving, you sit down, you walk, you slouch a bit, you forget to hold in your gut.....the look can completely change, especially in the case of tops that only just met the waistband.



Yeah, I guess so. I just can't get my head around that sort of relaxation over appearance, though. There is no way I could go out in anything that I thought had even the vaguest chance of revealing more of myself than I want (well, except that even t-shirt and jeans meets that criteria some days, but you know what I mean). I really envy people who are able to just 'let it all hang out', because I'd love to have even a fraction of that sort of self-confidence!


----------



## Tad (Jun 25, 2014)

Could be self-confidence.....could be obliviousness!


----------



## loopytheone (Jun 25, 2014)

Tad said:


> Could be self-confidence.....could be obliviousness!



Exactly. I think it is very rarely self confidence and more often just cluelessness. Most of the time you can tell if people are intentionally showing skin or not and it is really easy to accidentally do so.


----------



## Fred2 (Aug 6, 2014)

Nothing better than a shy ssbbw realising this is really happening and taking her top off, revealing a big vulnerable belly spilled across the bed


----------



## wrenchboy (Sep 16, 2014)

Webmaster said:


> Strange, that. Sometimes I wonder why belliaround her downright glorified in pregnancy, but at no other time. There's something a bit strange about that.



One night my ssbbw wife and I were lying in bed with my arm wrapped around her belly (atleast around as much as I could ) She said somewhat mournfully that she wishes there was something inside there for me. Meaning she wishes that her belly was that big because she was pregnant. She knows that is an impossibility since I got snipped more than 10 years before we even met.
At one time I was turned on by the sight of a very pregnant woman whether she was fat or skinny because I could imagine what she was doing to get that way. Don't call me a wierdo because you wouldn't be the first. Now because of my ex wife cheating on me and producing a child from the affair I am disgusted by a pregnant woman. Even though I know full well that few pregnancies are a result of an affair. But not to worry I will always be in love with a fat belly.


----------

